# FRAGE: Neverwinter Nights Patch 1.69???



## Dominik10 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage.

Wie ich auf der Bioware Homepage laß ist seit Juni der Patch 1.69 für Neverwinter Nights verfügbar, aber nur auf englisch. Für die anderen Sprachversionen unterandern deutsch steht er noch nicht zur Verfügung.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Hat jemand hier Ahnung wann der Patch in den anderen Sprachversionen erscheint???

mfg Dominik


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2008)

Dominik10 am 03.10.2008 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage.
> 
> Wie ich auf der Bioware Homepage laß ist seit Juni der Patch 1.69 für Neverwinter Nights verfügbar, aber nur auf englisch. Für die anderen Sprachversionen unterandern deutsch steht er noch nicht zur Verfügung.
> ...



also, jetzt für das ganz alte, oder für NWN2? wenn für teil1: was soll der denn bringen? kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass nach so ner langen pause plötzlich ein neuer patch wirklich nötig is... 
 :-o


----------



## Dominik10 (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich meine Neverwinter Nights 1. Ich weiß das der letzt Patch 2 Jahre her ist. Hier der Link zu Bioware: 

http://nwn.bioware.com/

http://nwn.bioware.com/players/169/

Das ist wahrscheinlich der letzte Patch für Neverwinter Nights 1.

mfg Dominik


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2008)

Dominik10 am 03.10.2008 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine Neverwinter Nights 1. Ich weiß das der letzt Patch 2 Jahre her ist. Hier der Link zu Bioware:
> 
> http://nwn.bioware.com/
> 
> ...




o.k, da steht ja "If you are interested in helping the community by offering your French, Italian, German or Spanish translation skills please contact bulletin@bioware.com", das heißt die suchen noch leute, die das fanartig machen, und somit kann man da unmöglich nen termin nennen. du kannst den patch vermutlich trotzdem installieren, hast dann aber halt zumindest teilweise englische sprachausgabe+texte. 

versuchen schadet sicher nix.


----------



## Dominik10 (3. Oktober 2008)

Okay, wenn dann installiere ich nur die deutsche Version.  Also hat Bioware kein Interesse mehr ihre Patches für Neverwinter Nights 1 zu übersetzen??? Das ist aber kein guter Support von Bioware.

ÜBRIGENS: Hat jemand lust oder Interesse den neuen Neverwinter Nights 1 Patch 1.69 ins deutsche zu übersetzen??? Wenn ja, kontaktiert Bioware hier: bulletin@bioware.com

mfg Dominik


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2008)

Dominik10 am 03.10.2008 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, wenn dann installiere ich nur die deutsche Version.  Also hat Bioware kein Interesse mehr ihre Patches für Neverwinter Nights 1 zu übersetzen??? Das ist aber kein guter Support von Bioware.




also, dass die bei nem SO alten spiel überhaupt noch einen patch rausbringen, ist sogar ein extrem guter support!


----------



## Parat (4. Oktober 2008)

Jop, vor allem isses kein _echter Patch mehr .... er fixt ja nix, er bringt unter anderem tonnenweise neuen Content, den natürlich manch Onlineserver nutzen werden, zB reitbare Pferde für alle Charaktere usw.

Und dass die Fans, die das zusammen bauten und von Bioware dann vertreiben ließen, nun nicht auch noch kostenpflichtige Übesertungen bezahlen müssen, ist klar.

Ne Übersetzung wird schon kommen.

Bis dahin kannst Du aber auch inoffiziell patchen

http://www.nwn-elenien.de/site.php4?site_id=90

hier steht die prozedur, um den englischen patch installieren zu können und dennoch dann wieder deutsche sprache zu haben


----------

